# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  مشکل در ستاپ ویژوال بیسیک

## chiften1371

سلام 
من دارم ویژوال بیسیک یاد میگیم
با خود pakage tools ویژوال بیسیک ستاپ میسازم بعد که میخوام همون ستاپ رو نصب کنم یک سری ارور میده 
یکیش رو عکس گرفتم پیوست کردم 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید چطوری یک ستاپ سالم بسازم

----------


## علیرضا5

سلام راجع به این موضوع اگر سرچ کنید مطلب زیاد هست
ستاپ ساز وی بی۶ کلا ایراد داره شما از ستاپ ساز استفاده کن

----------


## chiften1371

شما چی پیشنهاد میکنید
از Setup factory  استفاده کردم ولی نتونستم فایل نصب شده رو اجرا کنم . یعنی به صورت همون ویژوال بیسیک باز میکنه (خود برنام با فرم ها و ... )
از wise  هم استفاده کردم با اونم نتونستم کار کنم ( البته آموزشی که تو همین سایت براش گذاشتند و خوندم ولی باز وفق نشدم )
یکم تازه کارم اگر میشه یک راهنمایی کنید که چطور یک ستاپ بسازم فایلم رو رو همه سیستما باز کنه
مرسی

----------


## علیرضا5

> از Setup factory استفاده کردم ولی نتونستم فایل نصب شده رو اجرا کنم . یعنی به صورت همون ویژوال بیسیک باز میکنه (خود برنام با فرم ها و ... )


شما باید از پروژتون پکیج تهیه بکنید و فایلهای  رو که اون به شما معرفی می کنه رو به ستاپ ساز معرفی بکنید نه کل پروژه رو

من از inno setup استفاده می کنم کار باهاش راحته اگه موفق نشدید یه آموزش براتون حاضر می کنم

----------


## isaac23

ای قربون دستت اگه یه اموزش بذاری ما هم استفاده کنیم خیلی ممنون میشم منم این مشکل رو دارم .. خدا خیرت بده . 
موفق باشی و
منتظریم

----------


## علیرضا5

باشه چشم سعی میکنم تا شب حاضر کنم فقط سوالم اینه شما در ایجاد پکیج مشکل دارید یا کار با ستاپ 
البته در مورد ایجاد پکیج تا دلتون بخواد تو سایتهای مختلف منبع و مطلب هست

----------


## chiften1371

خیلی ممنون لطف میکنید
من میخوام پکیج بسازم با خود ویژوال بیسیک اروری رو که پست اول نوشتم میده

----------


## علیرضا5

سلام ببخشید که دیر شد
آموزش ساخت پکیج
ابتدا یک خروجی exe  از برنامتون بگیرید (یعنی از گزینه file گزینه make project.exe رو انتخاب کنید )
از قسمت بالای (نوار منو) گزینه add-ins رو انتخاب کنید بعد add in manager رو بزنید در پنجره ای که باز میشه زیر availablile add in گرینه package and deploment wizard رو انتخاب کنید
بعد در قسمت پایین همون جدول گزینه loaded/unloded رو تیک بزنید حالا ok کنید
مجددا از قسمت بالای (نوار منو) گزینه add-ins رو انتخاب کنید گزینه  package and deploment wizard رو انتخاب کنید
در پنجره ای که باز میشه گزینه package رو بزنید به سوال می پرسه yes رو بزنید
حالا شناسایی فایل های مورد نیاز شروع میشه کمی منتظر بشید
در پنجره که میاد next  رو بزنید
در پنجره بعدی یه آدرس بهش بدید
به سوال می پرسه yes رو بزنید
دوباره next
دوباره next
دوباره next
دوباره next
دوباره next
دوباره next
حالا finish
حالا close

حالا وی بی رو ببندید و به آدرسی که حین کار داده بودید برید 
یک پوشه با نام Package ایجاد شده بازش کنید
داخلش چند فایل به اضافه یک پوشه بنام Support هست که اون چند فایل بدرد نمی خوره حذفشون بکنید
حالا وارد پوشه Support بشید چند فایل با فرمت exe و یک فایل بنام Setup.Lst هست که اونها رو هم حذف کنید
هرچی تو این پوشه می مونه همون فایل های مورد نیاز برای اجرای برنامه روی سیستم های دیگه هست

این تا اینجای کار می مونه نحوه ساختن ستاپ و اینکه چیکارکنیم که برنامه خودش رجیستری های لازم رو انجام بده 
که ان شاالله اگه دیدم این بحث بدرد دوستان می خوره اون رو هم کامل توضیح میدم

----------

